# Humalog mix 50, anyone used it



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

anyone ever ran humalog mix 50?

kind of ballsed up an order an ended up with it

ive read into it medically but difficult to decipher how to use it on cycle as i couldnt find much on guys using it that werent diabetic

anyone shed any light, got any experience, please post below cheers :thumb


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

I feel like I need a degree to understand what I just read about it on google. Hope someone here can help you lol.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Savage Lifter said:


> I feel like I need a degree to understand what I just read about it on google. Hope someone here can help you lol.


 its retarded lol 
and not worth using for PED purposes

for every X amount of iu you have an even split, so by me injecting 30iu this morning i had 15iu of fast acting and 15iu of medium acting insulin

you basically have a typical humalog or novorapid onset of 15 minutes and 90 minute peak so after the shot you treat just as a fast acting slin by immediately having a high carb shake but then you have a medium acting insulin that has a variable peak meaning that at any time during a 16 hour window it could peak depending how much youve injected and your genetic response

so basically no dropping off for a nap during that 16 hour or you run a potentially slim but also potentially fatal risk

the reason long acting insulin doesnt have this issue is because its peakless

anything less than long acting like lantus and levemir has a peak and therefor needs strategic eating *and no sleeping during its active life*

to anyone reading this: if you end up with humalog 50 like i have for what ever reason and you are insistent on using it then just make sure you are awake for 16 hours post shot and that you eat regularly and most importantly carry some form of high GI carb source on you like lucozade or glucotabs


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

That's why I'll never f**k with insulin. Although, I did say that about aas...


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

you can get monstrously big and strong without it


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

swole troll said:


> anyone ever ran humalog mix 50?
> 
> kind of ballsed up an order an ended up with it
> 
> ...


 I'll ask my friend he has used it


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

That's why I dont like long acting slin. Already have an hypoglycemia on it while its rare because of the small pic. Its verry potent and build lot of lbs of mass and store glycogen like anything else but I prefere to stick with my short acting. Long dont worth it imho


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

from what ive used id say there is literally zero comparison to lantus

ive gone hypo myself on it in the past but still find it to be infinitely better than fast acting slin even when used 2-3 times per day

full 24/7, ridiculous pumps and increase in appetite also no p1ssing about worrying about peaks, just wake up and pin your lantus then eat like a champ until you sleep


----------

